# BMW E90 330D MSport - DA beginner + Nanolex/GTechniq



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

This detailing session on my car brought along with it some new experiences. The first is that I decided to step up my game and enter in the world of machine polishing. Just as I was about to purchase one, I found Kestrel DAS6 in the Sales section on the site, courtesy of *Edward101* 

Like a lot of you out there, I am also curious about the vast range of detailing products out there. After looking around this forum and web, I became intrigued with the products based on nano technology

I last detailed my car about 3months ago. For this detailing session, I wanted something with excellent durability to see me through winter and well into next year. For this reason I chose Nanolex Premium Sealant.

I spent few days umming and arring over whether I should buy the Nanolex Premium Glass sealant too. As luck may have it, there was one going in Sales section too.

My plan was to take plenty of photos, but can be bit of pain trying to take shots in middle of detailing.

*Wash*

Washing up liquid to remove remains of previous wax
Lambswool mitt
Two bucket method
Chemical Guys Orange degreaser - fuel filler, insides doors and sides of boot
Autobrite wheel gel










Car was then rinsed followed by use of Bilt Hamber clay. The car was only clayed 3 months ago, so not much contaminents.










Quickly washed and rinsed then dried with Autobrite fluffy towel










*Polishing*

Kestrel DAS6
Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads
Menz 3.02, 106 and 85RD

Car was taped up. I foiund this soooooo tedious, but suppose it has to be done.
I also wasn't too impressed with the amount of light where I was, but I didn't really have a choice. I'll rectify this for next time ☺



















Started off with boot lid. Quite a few defects on there










At first I tried using White pad with Menz 3.02, but this had no real effect. I then stepped it up to green spot pad, this seemed to do the trick. This didn't remove all the deeper defects, but I was happy enough with the result.










Right corner of bumper

Before










After










For the rest of polishing, I did as much correction I had in the time I had. This was followed by finishing whole car using black hex pad and Menz 85RD
All this took me 9hours and I was absolutely shattered, so retired for the night.
Overall I think I achied about 50-60% correction. I would have liked to have done more, but I just didn't have the time.

*Exterior*

Woke up bright and early following day to finish off. Even though car parked under building, I gave it a quick wash, rinse and dry.

Another nano technology brand which caught my eye recently was Gtechniq, so as I already had a paint/glass sealant to use, I decided to try out their exterior trim product.

I started with the rear diffuser. I wiped down using IPA solution and MF Cloth to get rid of an previous product. I then applied to left half of rear diffuser. As soon as it was applied, I then used another MF cloth to remove excess product.










If you compare the left side, you can see the difference. I like the C4 product because it doesn't add gloss to trim, just freshens it up. The durability is about 2 years, which is great!

I then set about following same process for the black shadowline trim

Before









After









Before









After









Next for the Nanolex Paint Sealant kit. First the Paint cleaner was applied to bodywork panels. I clean a panel or two at a time then followed by applying the Premium sealant



















A small amount of sealant goes a long way. Apply a blob to cotton pad and apply in circular motions to panels. Thin layers.

After few minutes, this turns to a light haze.

After about 25mins, I set about removing using a cloth. I found it fairly easy to remove as long as I'd applied it thinly. In some areas I knew I had applied bit to thick and these areas where slightly harder to buff off. Certainly not ridiculously hard though, but these bits did require bit more elbow grease.

Below you can see I have applied the sealant to bonnet and door and have just buffed off the front wing.










I then applied the Nanolex Premium Glass to all windows. Once again this came in a kit. Apply the cleaner solutions, followed by the sealant. Leave until starts to haze then buff off. You need to leave glass about 2hours to fully cure, then buff off any remaining haze.

Wheels were dried and dressed with Zaino CS. Tyres dressed in Valet Pro Protectant diluted for soft sheen

Exhaust polished with autosol.

Zaino CS applied to door shuts.

Final pics……….




































































































I don't intend detailing my car again until next April at the earliest. This Nanolex stuff meant to have great durability of about 12-18months. I'll probably pick up their Spray sealant just top keep it topped up.

Many thanks to all the members who took time out to answer my many questions over the last few weeks. Much appreciated :thumb:

Comments and criticism welcome.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Great job there! Love the car!

- Antti -


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work their mate, glad you like the DA done a very good job on the BMW paint especially for your first go using a machine :thumb:


Love the final shots, really like that colour especially after correction and the Nanolex 
May have to try some Nanolex stuff out now!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cheers! 

Yeah the DA was certainly an experience. Not sure why, but I didnt expect it to be as powerful as it was. 

I removed nearly all of the swirls and some defects, but there is still a fair bit to do. I just didnt have the time though. I really need to spend a whole weekend on polishing alone to sort them out 100%. Thats for next year 

Yeah the Nanolex was a joy to work with. Just need to make sure you apply in thin layers and dont leave it on for too long before buffing. Did notice a difference in shine afterwards though 

Just waiting for a chance to see some bead porn 

Thanks again for putting up with my questions :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great job mate!

Your car has come up really well 



Dizzle77 said:


> Just waiting for a chance to see some bead porn


Well, there's rain coming through tonight, so I don't think you will have to wait long.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great work and such a nice car:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Yeah the DA was certainly an experience. Not sure why, but I didnt expect it to be as powerful as it was.
> 
> ...


No problem  Yeah it does take a lot longer than you think to 'fully' do it, but its definately worth it.
Gave my car its last wax today as soon Ill be much busier and will be selling it soon. Hopefully we both see good beading in the morning then :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Adam D said:


> Well, there's rain coming through tonight, so I don't think you will have to wait long.





Edward101 said:


> Hopefully we both see good beading in the morning then :lol:


Not for me......car's parked under building tonight. 
Few showers this week predicted, so there's still time


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Awsome job there on a top notch motor. Looks like the Nanolex is top stuff in the right hands.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

cracking job m8


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks brilliant mate, good work! By the way, is that Hatfield Porsche I can see in one of your final pictures?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work there - nice colour as well :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

mattu88 said:


> By the way, is that Hatfield Porsche I can see in one of your final pictures?


Indeed it is
Took my mates around there for the 'photo shoot' when I helped him detail his car about a month ago. 
Do love seeing those Porsche GTs


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not bad i suppose, see you still take an AA man everywere you go


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy end result with some great pics


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning work, the car looks lovely (on those well shot) pics!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Not bad i suppose, see you still take an AA man everywere you go


Just out of shot is the fuel tanker that follows me around too. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dizzle77 said:


> Just out of shot is the fuel tanker that follows me around too. Better safe than sorry


haha :lol: You tart


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Great work mate and a lovely finish for a first time machining!

Tim


----------



## Mirecxl (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice job and beautiful car


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

awexome job, my e90 is the same colour all inspired to go give mine a polishing


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Really really nice result. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job and nice result's there fella


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous looking car, good to see you bought it with the Nav/iDrive option, i hate seeing these cars with TomToms stuck to the screen!

Great polishing results, im getting a DA to do mine for the first time in the next month or so!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Racing Tank mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, your car looks the business, love the colour of your car, plus the wheels really set the car off.

Fantastic detail, even more credit to yourself for using a da, the results are magnificent.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## strugers1 (Oct 26, 2011)

great results....


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good boss. USed nanolex myself a few weeks back and it was very easy to use and left a great finish. I was thinking about getting the spray sealant too but decided to try car pro reload that I already had and think it leaves a really slick glossy finish.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work you have done Dizzle i have a 330D Sport but it need the treatment you have done starting on my Cooper S first looking very nice and some great pics looks imaculate inside and out


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job.

Dark-line tail lights would look great on your car.


----------

